# Venetian plaster newb



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello 

I am taking on a Venetian plaster job. I never done it before, hell a few hours ago I thought I was going to use normal drywall plaster.

Any pro's out there want to give me a heads up and or tips and tricks PLEASE!

I am matching an existing area the bottom portion of the wall was damaged by water so I have a 2 foot by 9 foot area to match. Its fairly textured. There's is dry wall on the bottom half now.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you using real venetian or the stuff labeled venetian plaster?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That's kind of gutsy taking this on with no experience. How you bid it right. I messed around with some but by no means am I not even an amateur.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Are you using real venetian or the stuff labeled venetian plaster?


you don't mean Behr venetian plaster by chance, do you?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

maybe when fauxlynn gets done flirting with her pretty young mason she'll chime in with some advice. (ohhh the jealousy rears it's ugly head!)


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> Are you using real venetian or the stuff labeled venetian plaster?


Start here^^^^^^, what,EXACTLY is the product you are matching?




PACman said:


> you don't mean Behr venetian plaster by chance, do you?


Actually, a pretty good product, for being a facsimile.^^^^^^




PACman said:


> maybe when fauxlynn gets done flirting with her pretty young mason she'll chime in with some advice. (ohhh the jealousy rears it's ugly head!)


Not a mason, upper management.....










Jason,tbh it would probably take less time to redo the whole wall than figure out the color match....unless you've got some of the original product. 
Plus....nearly impossible to make a seamless touch up. No...impossible, not nearly impossible.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

jason123 said:


> Hello I am taking on a Venetian plaster job. I never done it before, hell a few hours ago I thought I was going to use normal drywall plaster. Any pro's out there want to give me a heads up and or tips and tricks PLEASE! I am matching an existing area the bottom portion of the wall was damaged by water so I have a 2 foot by 9 foot area to match. Its fairly textured. There's is dry wall on the bottom half now.


Take some pictures Jason.


Michael Tust


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I realize it's not Venetian plaster. I don't know exactly what it is. 

Basically plaster done very sloppy. Kind of like those old Italian ceilings,but with no real pattern.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the job I did.. 

After more investigation it appears it was vermiculite. Put on ruff then skimmed ruff with a smoothing trowel. 

I got pretty much the same effect. I used plaster. 

I will post pics a little bit later this app is giving me trouble, it used to work good? 



Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are the pictures.

First two pictures are existing finish.

Last two is my match bare plaster. Will prime and paint in a day or two. Also take a putty knife to it to knock off any extra bits. Then we are doing a mural on it.

What is this finish called anybody know?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I would call it a troweled on texture. Some people might call it Tuscan Texture.

The color makes me think of the weird stuff the janitor in elementary school would use to clean up vomit.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

grrrrr! Was it shiny and smooth? Then it wasn't a classical venetian plaster. True venetian plaster applied using the traditional style originating from Venice is polished with a trowel to a hard, shiny finish. The other types of plaster techniques have different names. (I know i'm fighting a losing battle here. But what the heck, I might as well try.)

This is just a skip trowel technique used in several areas of the country. There are several products that pretty easily replicate this finish.


----------

